# How to install os x on iMac G3?



## jmclaren13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Greetings,

I recently got a slot-loading iMac G3 from charity.  It is password protected, and will not recognize my os x install disc (just keeps spitting it out).  How do I reformat it's hard drive?  Can I use my iBook G4 somehow to reformat it?  I tried holding shift down on start-up, but that still took me to an admin password box.  Any help would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## JeffCGD (Dec 13, 2008)

This is a hardware password that can be enabled, requiring that it be entered before changing the boot (start up) device. If you search this forum you will find instructions on how to disable this. Then you may have better luck with your install.


----------



## fryke (Dec 13, 2008)

If you're trying to use your iBook's OS X discs: Those won't work. That license is for use on the iBook only. You'd need the iMac's original discs or a retail set of a version of Mac OS X capable of running on that particular model.


----------

